# 2011 Tokyo Headphone Festival - Head-Fi TV



## jude

​  ​ NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.​   
  With the Spring 2012 Tokyo Headphone Festival coming soon (on May 12, 2012), I thought it'd be a great time to take a look back at the last Tokyo Headphone Festival. So it's time to board Head-Fi Airlines, go back with me to Tokyo, Japan, and check out this awesome event!
   
   

  Products mentioned in the video:  

   

 *Ultimate Ears In-Ear Reference Monitor* custom-fit IEM (in-ear monitor)
 *Stax SR-009* electrostatic (around-the-ear) open headphone (*here's a link* to the related Head-Fi TV episode)
 *FitEar MH334* custom-fit in-ear monitor
 *Ninewave* in-ear earbud-type headphone
 *Lehmann Audio* headphone amplifier
 *beyerdynamic DT-1350* portable over-ear (on-ear) closed headphone (*here's a link* to the related Head-Fi TV episode)
 *VentureCraft Go-DAP 4.0* portable iPhone DAC, amp, and charger
 *Ray Samuels Audio Apache* fully balanced headphone amp and preamp
 *Fostex TH900* over-ear (around-the-ear) headphone
 *Fostex HP-A8* 32-bit/192kHz DAC and headphone amp
 *Fostex HP-P1* portable iDevice (iPhone, iPad, iPod) DAC and amp (*here's a link* to the related Head-Fi TV episode)
 *Fostex HP-A3* transportable USB DAC and amp (USB bus-powered)
 *Sennheiser RS 220* wireless over-ear (around-the-ear) headphone system
 *Fostex AR-4i* iPhone audio interface and video platform (with live audio monitoring)
 *KingRex UD384* 24-bit/384kHz USB DAC
 *KingRex Headquarters* headphone amplifier
 *V-MODA Vibrato* universal-fit in-ear monitor
 *V-MODA M-80* portable over-ear (on-ear) closed headphone
 *V-MODA Crossfade LP2* over-ear (around-the-ear) closed headphone
 *Sony Balanced Armature IEMs* (XBA-15L, XBA-25L, XBA-35L, XBA-45L) universal-fit in-ear monitors
 *Audeze LCD-3* planar magnetic (around-the-ear) open headphone
 *ALO Audio Continental* portable hybrid (tube / solid state) headphone amp
 *ALO Audio Rx Mk3* portable balanced headphone amp
 *TakeT H2+* Heil-type polymer piezoelectric headphone (*here's a link* to the related Head-Fi TV episode)
 *Audio-Technica 3000ANV* over-ear (around-the-ear) closed headphone
   

   

  Threads mentioned in this video:
  


 *FujiyaAvic 2011 Autumn Meet Impressions thread*
   

   

_2011 Tokyo Headphone Festival - Head-Fi TV:_ Produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla

   

   

  We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## 214324

Can't wait! The Fostex HP-A8C still has my attention. Been a long time since I've heard about it.


----------



## antberg

just in time!


----------



## Akin

You have my dream job! Hope I grow to be like you! (I'm 13)


----------



## AnakChan

Brilliant video, Jude! What's interesting is that even though I was there, the video still has some surprising products which I completely missed at the show! Cheers!


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:



akin said:


> You have my dream job! Hope I grow to be like you! (I'm 13)


 

  What's the job of Jude actually, lol? Independent warrior, webmaster, editor, incarnation of a hobby (he's really all about headphones)?
   
  Can't wait to hear more about the TH900 and the HP-A8C... I love Japan and my ADL GT40 (there's a picture of it in the slideshow at the end of the video yay!)


----------



## bayac

Next festival's coming up next month! You'll be there, I suppose


----------



## Akin

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> What's the job of Jude actually, lol? Independent warrior, webmaster, editor, incarnation of a hobby (he's really all about headphones)?
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about the TH900 and the HP-A8C... I love Japan and my ADL GT40


 


  Well, in other words, I'd like to be in audio heaven frequently just like him !


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:


akin said:


> Well, in other words, I'd like to be in audio heaven frequently just like him !


 
   
  Oh! I do, too (that's for sure ... Tokyo looks awesome, and they look even more into headphones than anywhere else, city I can think of... even in my engineering school people and electronic engineers buys, uses and wears el-cheapo headphones, either no-names unbranded types, or the cheapest possible Sony, JVC and if I'm lucky, yes, Sennheiser.
   
  They buy like one per year and enjoy mistreating it, of course, that's why they always end up broken.
   
   
  Me I do some research before buying a product and I want to ensure I will appreciate the purchase, as far as pleasure-inducing stuff goes. Just like when picking a restaurant, why always return to McDonald's when there is so much more elsewhere.
   
  Still I will say that music is more important to me than it is for most other people I see in my every day life, so that's a factor for me, yes, explaining why I chose to focus and spend so much of my attention onto headphones.


----------



## Akin

Quote: 





> Me I do some research before buying a product and I want to ensure I will appreciate the purchase, as far as pleasure-inducing stuff goes. Just like when picking a restaurant, why always return to McDonald's when there is so much more elsewhere.


 

 Yeah, before I got a gaming headset a few months ago (yes, a headset, and it sounds suprisingly good with eq'ing somewhat), I searched for so much, I searched a few hours everyday on the net. But thats fun imo!


----------



## PANGES

JEALOUS!!!


----------



## dagothur

Hate to nitpick, but the LCD-3 isn't an electrostat.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





dagothur said:


> Hate to nitpick, but the LCD-3 isn't an electrostat.


 

 Fixed. Thanks for pointing that out that mistake. It must've just been pasted from the Stax SR-009 line. Sorry.


----------



## Lan647

That control unit is from danish Bang & Olufsen  

 Excellent video and nice to hear about your experiences in Tokyo, jude  

 Wish I got to have fun like that too, oh well


----------



## kalbee

And here I was debating whether or not to go on a trip this summer... makes me want to go even more!!
  Too bad this hobby really does feed on whatever may have been used on the plane tickets lol.
  May 12 is a bit early but thanks to this very informative video, I now know *much more* and *better* stores to audition headphones! Time to stray from mainstream store (minus YodabashiCamera!)


----------



## TheWuss

35 minutes.  epic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  but i have a feeling i'll watch it again soon...


----------



## bowei006

That took a while to watch and finish but I finally did. Me Jelly as well.


----------



## dagothur

Quote: 





jude said:


> Fixed. Thanks for pointing that out that mistake. It must've just been pasted from the Stax SR-009 line. Sorry.


 


  No biggie.  It was an excellent episode.  Also, now I'm listening to Suara.  Fantastic music.


----------



## jr41

Another great video, I'm always excited when a new episode of Head-Fi TV is uploaded and never disappointed.
   
  Your passion for Head-Fi really comes through in this one, but it's also re-assuring to know even you were blown away by Tokyo and what it has to offer those who like headphones (and technology in general of course).
   
  I was fortunate to visit a few years ago - before I got into Head-Fi, but I still remember the amazing array of headphones available - and I was gobsmacked by places like Akihabara and Yodobashi Camera. Tokyo is geek heaven, it doesn't matter what you're interested in; pens, watches, cameras, you can find anything and everything there!


----------



## devouringone3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sCNsntTwJM
   
  "All the young Judes, carry their muse."


----------



## Jazz1

I drooled all over my keyboard! Thanks! What a great video!


----------



## LizardKing1

Great episode. I skip over the parts with pics of headphone shops so I don't just punch the screen. I've wondered what I'd do if I ever got to go to a place like that, and I think I'd just take a week off to try pretty much every model I was interested, with no rush. Not just high-end ones, I think comparing to mid-fi models is great even if you can afford thousand-dollar cans. It's the reason why people are recommended to try lots of tiers of headphones instead of just jumping into an HD800, so you can appreciate every climb of this ridiculously expensive ladder. This probably goes without saying, but I really hope to get to visit these places one day. Japan is one of those places I feel like you should visit before you die, there are cultural aspects that you won't be able to experience anywhere else. Great story about Val and the headphone girl by the way.
   
  I'm still hopeful eventually the O2 amp (and the upcoming ODAC in May) by NwAvGuy will deserve a mention on a future episode, but I understand why this would be kind of Taboo. I just feel that good audio gear is good audio gear, a circuit board is good or bad regardless of who designed it. And in this case it's amazing audio gear.


----------



## Sasaki

Hi Jude, thank you very much for such a great video!
  We are preparing for the next show right now. Everyone come and join us!


----------



## jimbob747

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> That control unit is from danish Bang & Olufsen


 

  
  Yeah, Beosound 5 just had 2 installed


----------



## Silent One

Jude, your video was the equivalent of a *"Grand Day Out"* except for it was inside my listening room... great job to you and your support!




   
  Kind regards,
   
  Silent One


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great video!

 Excellent video Joe - well edited!


----------



## Currawong

I wish I'd taken a photo of Jude's face when he walked into e-earphone and saw the cabinets. Ditto the look on the owner's face when he found out who his visitors were. Both were totally blown away.


----------



## bowei006

I can imagine the faces of the owners (especially Boo's) when they found out it was Jude and Head-Fi'ers visiting. Even more so during the Vmoda booths when the Japanese there found out it was the founder himself that was visiting.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I can imagine the faces of the owners (especially Boo's) when they found out it was Jude and Head-Fi'ers visiting. Even more so during the Vmoda booths when the Japanese there found out it was the founder himself that was visiting.


 

 There was a funny story about that ('Boo'):  Arnaud was with Val and talking to the guys there (at e-earphone).  And although Arnaud speaks Japanese quite well, it somehow wasn't coming across that Val was the actual _owner_ of V-MODA.  I guess Val's photo is on the box of the LP2s; so Arnaud grabbed one of the boxes and pointed to it... and the lights went on big time!  They sort of jumped back, started to bow- the whole thing.  It was pretty hilarious!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> There was a funny story about that ('Boo'):  Arnaud was with Val and talking to the guys there (at e-earphone).  And although Arnaud speaks Japanese quite well, it somehow wasn't coming across that Val was the actual _owner_ of V-MODA.  I guess Val's photo is on the box of the LP2s; so Arnaud grabbed one of the boxes and pointed to it... and the lights went on big time!  They sort of jumped back, started to bow- the whole thing.  It was pretty hilarious!


 


  What about the guys at the booth selling Vmoda's. The big one's. I can't wait to hear what happened there.
   
  And I'm sure Head-Fi is well known and despite Jude's humbleness in the video, I can bet that half the people were also big eyed. Did the OEM's(FOSTEX/Sony/ETC) know of Head-Fi?


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> What about the guys at the booth selling Vmoda's. The big one's. I can't wait to hear what happened there.
> 
> And I'm sure Head-Fi is well known and despite Jude's humbleness in the video, I can bet that half the people were also big eyed. Did the OEM's(FOSTEX/Sony/ETC) know of Head-Fi?


 

 Val didn't show up to the show until late- I didn't even see him there.  But knowing him, I'm sure there are stories to be told about him not being there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Interestingly enough, although most of the industry people know of Head-Fi, it was sort of hit and miss with the 'regular' people.  I guess Head-Fi being in English sort of keeps it centered around such locations.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> Val didn't show up to the show until late- I didn't even see him there.  But knowing him, I'm sure there are stories to be told about him not being there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  That's a bummer. It would have been hilarious. The Vmoda booth it looked to be a decent size too! I could just see all the Japanese Vmoda represenatives there with their booths and stuff. Val goes up and...boom. And somebody records all their faces!
   
  Sadly it is hit-and miss as I expected 
   
  Did your group having a ..... large audio influence get treated differently? I mean you guys went with represenatvies from companies that had products and booths at the places you went and then you have Jude. Was the service and attention more special if and when you revealed yourselves to the staff or people at the stores or festival's you attended?


----------



## TWIFOSP

Great video Jude. The production values in Head-Fi TV are getting better and better with each episode, keep up the good work!


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> That's a bummer. It would have been hilarious. The Vmoda booth it looked to be a decent size too! I could just see all the Japanese Vmoda represenatives there with their booths and stuff. Val goes up and...boom. And somebody records all their faces!


 
   
   
   
  What Val needs to do is work his way into the Tokyo club scene.  He would probably pick up a good following there.
   


> Did your group having a ..... large audio influence get treated differently? I mean you guys went with represenatvies from companies that had products and booths at the places you went and then you have Jude. Was the service and attention more special if and when you revealed yourselves to the staff or people at the stores or festival's you attended?


 
   
  We did get early access to the show- before it was open to the public.  That was a huge help in getting photos because it was packed from opening through closing.  Otherwise I wouldn't say we got special treatment.  But in Japan the service is already stellar.  I'm not kidding- each time I get back from there, I go through sort of a culture shock.  I get better service at the corner quick mart over there than I do in most nice restaurants here in the U.S.  Seriously.


----------



## gzone3lement

Great video! Excellent job Jude! I like how Drew from Moon Audio couldn't stop checking out the connectors and leaving the shop.


----------



## nycdoi

i lol @ the story about headphone girls and v-moda founder. that was pretty smart.


----------



## ImperialX

I wish I could go. Japan is an amazing place for both my hobbies: anime and audio.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

LOL, I went to Fujiya Avic today. Its about 15 minutes walk from my house.
   
  Great video. I find it hard to be motivated to visit the shows -mainly because the stores in Tokyo already have everything on display for us to try.
  The main reason I would go would be to meet other head-fiers.
   
  *penciled in.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> LOL, I went to Fujiya Avic today. Its about 15 minutes walk from my house.
> 
> Great video. *I find it hard to be motivated to visit the shows -mainly because the stores in Tokyo already have everything on display for us to try.*
> The main reason I would go would be to meet other head-fiers.


 

 Hate you.
   
   
  But I understand.


----------



## FUJIYAAVIC

Thank You Jude!!

 Tokyo Headphone Festival 2012 Spring Trailer-

 A famous Japanese audio company will launch new high-class headphones at the event...
 Let's enjoy!!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> LOL, I went to Fujiya Avic today. Its about 15 minutes walk from my house.
> 
> Great video. I find it hard to be motivated to visit the shows -mainly because the stores in Tokyo already have everything on display for us to try.
> The main reason I would go would be to meet other head-fiers.
> ...


 
   
  Fujiya Avic actually has really good quality 2nd hand stuff there too. I bought my SR-009s there back in Feb for an outstanding price and it's virtually indistinguishable from new. Recently another one popped up for the same price and I informed my friend - he bought it too . I'd say Fujiya Avic is much more damaging to my wallet than e-earphone.
   
  @Mkubota1, I agree that Val should get into the DJ scene here more. Entirely my opinion though (and purely from a sales/promotion perspective) but I think some bling would help even further into the mainstream rather than underground.
   

   
  P.S. she truly is as pretty as she looks


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





fujiyaavic said:


> A famous Japanese audio company will launch new high-class headphones at the event...
> Let's enjoy!!


 


  Let the rumors start... now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Fujiya Avic actually has really good quality 2nd hand stuff there too. I bought my SR-009s there back in Feb for an outstanding price and it's virtually indistinguishable from new. Recently another one popped up for the same price and I informed my friend - he bought it too . I'd say Fujiya Avic is much more damaging to my wallet than e-earphone.


 
   
   
  That would be my one real shot at even considering the 007/009s.  Hmmmm...
   


> P.S. she truly is as pretty as she looks


 
   
  That wouldn't be DJ Yuria- would it?  http://ameblo.jp/yuria-official/


----------



## ImperialX

Quote: 





fujiyaavic said:


> A famous Japanese audio company will launch new high-class headphones at the event...


 

 What might this be?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> Let the rumors start... now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's DJ Kyoko (or Kiyoco as she puts it). http://ameblo.jp/kiyoco/
  
  I'll PM you if another 009 crops up .


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Oh! I do, too (that's for sure ... Tokyo looks awesome, and they look even more into headphones than anywhere else, city I can think of... even in my engineering school people and electronic engineers buys, uses and wears el-cheapo headphones, either no-names unbranded types, or the cheapest possible Sony, JVC and if I'm lucky, yes, Sennheiser.
> 
> ...


 
  Very wise words! Better to buy something expensive of good quality and enjoy it for years, than buying something cheap and crap that breaks after just months of use.


----------



## vicjohn

Thanks for awesome video!
   
  And happy to find my name on this video... 
   
   
   
   
  Jude work so hard! ^^
   

   
*Finding some product...*
   
   
   
   
   

   
*Shooting.*
   
   
   

   
*Listening.*
   
   
   
   

   
*Hope to see you again on next tokyo headphone show!*


----------



## MorbidToaster

Good stuff. 30 minute episode is the pay off for all the waiting. 
   
  Definitely want to go (I could see it happening at the fall show in 2013) some day. I think I'd just take a ton of money and blow it all on new toys. Sounds way more fun than just having them slowly trickle in via online buys.


----------



## Mike96

I'm definitely visiting Tokyo one day in the future with LOADS of cash just for headphones. My jaw dropped when i saw those headphone stores.
   
  The Fostex TH900 and the Audio-Technica 3000ANV look Amazing! I have never seen wood look so stylish before! Just like those wooden Iphone cases (How much are they? And could i use them for an IPod Touch since they are practically alike in design? lol)!
   
  Sadly those two headphones are out of my budget for my age. I'll stick to being a proud owner of V-Moda M-80s. 
   
  Edit: Would the wood happen to be Hacoa? Having trouble finding those cases with the art online. :|


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





mike96 said:


> Edit: Would the wood happen to be Hacoa? Having trouble finding those cases with the art online. :|


 


  Here is some info on those cases:  http://en.gem-zk.jp/cover.html


----------



## Draygonn

I'm interested in those cardboard listening booths. Would be nice to have one at each meet.


----------



## Mike96

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> Here is some info on those cases:  http://en.gem-zk.jp/cover.html


 


  Thanks! But after looking, can i assume that these cases are available in Japan only?


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





mike96 said:


> Thanks! But after looking, can i assume that these cases are available in Japan only?


 


  AFAIK, they have no distribution outside of the Japan.  But if you are interested, you could email them.  They speak English perfectly.  (I say that b/c it's not always the case.)


----------



## shaunybaby

The wait was well worth the surprise and delight of watching you talk so passionately about headphones, can,t wait to see more!


----------



## ObeyurMaster

Are there any such store in the US where you could just go in and try top tier headphones?
   
  Great video btw...enjoyed every minute!


----------



## gzone3lement

Quote: 





obeyurmaster said:


> Are there any such store in the US where you could just go in and try top tier headphones?
> 
> Great video btw...enjoyed every minute!


 

 Yes, there are some stores in the US to try out some top tier headphones.


----------



## arnaud

mkubota1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe, actually it was something that happened with the clerc,not boo himself. I didn't introduce val and he didn't introduce himself either, so yeah, there was a bit of a surprise moment and change in attitude when I said who he was (disbelief reaction) and val pointed to the vmoda case with his picture behind the counter (shock) . Then, they ran to the back office to bring the owner boo . We got to do that again, it was fun .

Congrats to Jude and Joe for the video report, neat. I was expecting more video but indeed, we didn't leave you guys any chance to record things with the busy schedule! I am not happy with the editing of the video at fujiya though: I specifically said I found the m80 to sound terrible hence my head nodding, next thing I know, Jude spins that into rav impressions! Kidding, it's a neat little bit of engineering and glad V-moda is getting more and more popular on thse boards.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





arnaud said:


> Hehe, actually it was something that happened with the clerc,not boo himself. I didn't introduce val and he didn't introduce himself either, so yeah, there was a bit of a surprise moment and change in attitude when I said who he was (disbelief reaction) and val pointed to the vmoda case with his picture behind the counter (shock)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ahhh.. that makes sense.. glad you cleared that up!  I wish I had my camera out at that moment.  On a different note, I really need to hanami one of these days.


----------



## crayonhead

When is this coming out on your other distribution methods?


----------



## Lillee

Super Duper episode Jude, thoroughly enjoyed watching it, thanks and very jealous


----------



## bowei006

Happy Birthday to Val today! My birthday is tomorrow!


----------



## voyager123

Quote: 





lillee said:


> Super Duper episode Jude, thoroughly enjoyed watching it, thanks and very jealous


 
  I completely agree with that, and I'm very jealous too. And the video is amazing, as usual. I wish I lived in Tokyo.


----------



## kalbee

This will be interesting... now all those stores mentioned in this episode will become a pilgrimage destination for Head-Fiers


----------



## Caffinefreedave

Jude 
   
  I have to say this episode by far has been the best in all aspects. If I had won that big lottery prize I would book a trip ASAP and for the next Tokyo Headphone Festival. But as it is I will have to enjoy it though your posting.


----------



## Akin

My dream trip was visiting Hawaii, 'til I saw this place. 

I just hope this industry doesn't get ruined by some hipsters.


----------



## mokobigbro

I am going to book my flight from Indonesia to the Tokyo Headphone Festival.
   
  Is this open to public? I tried browsing for the English information of the event but couldn't find it.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Jude you're a handsome lad, no homo


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





mokobigbro said:


> I am going to book my flight from Indonesia to the Tokyo Headphone Festival.
> 
> Is this open to public? I tried browsing for the English information of the event but couldn't find it.


 

 Yes, it is. At the rate it's getting busier each year they're going to have to find a bigger venue or use more floors, so I'd get there early if I were you.


----------



## SigmaGT

I just can't wait to go there and see and test those headphones....
  I live near tokyo but seldom have a chance to go there and spend some time...
  I'm really new on this stuff but it already became one of my hobbies right now....
  and the more I learn....the more I get impressed with....it's something that I can't describe properly with words....
  just like a blind man who suddenly starts to see ...
  simply amazing.....


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Does anybody have a list of the places mentioned in this video?
_I apologise if it has been posted before._


----------



## Mkubota1

Sort of in order:
   
  http://fujiya-avic.co.jp/
   
  http://en.gem-zk.jp/showroom.html
   
  http://www.e-earphone.jp/
   
  http://www.dynamicaudio.jp/
   
  http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/index.html
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKmwIBfT5U4
  ^ Akihabara Radio Department Store- is more of a collection of vendors, so there is no actual website that I know of.  This is a good video showing the inside though.
   
  http://www.yodobashi-akiba.com/
  http://www.yodobashi.com/


----------



## AuralRelations

Definitely the best episode of Head-Fi TV by far. My jaw was on the floor for the whole 35 minutes looking at all the gorgeous gear. Keep it up!


----------



## Lillee

Super drool on those Fitear MH334's, my wallet curses you for informing me of it's existence!


----------



## gkanai

I'll be at the Spring 2012 meet. Tokyo denizens: see you there.
   
  Apropos of nothing, my SR-225s just came back from being repaired by Grado. They replaced the old cord with a new one that terminates in a 3.5 mm TRS plug. Which is nice.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> Sort of in order:
> 
> http://fujiya-avic.co.jp/
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks.
  And would you mind telling me that date?


----------



## AnakChan

You may want to jump to this thread for the 2012 May Headphone Festival :-

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/601337/tokyo-fujiya-avic-spring-festival-may-12-2012


----------



## dv8advocate

Had a great time watching this, thanks Jude!


----------



## valkolton

What amazing memories, I have 3D footage I'll try to post some!


----------



## blackcoffeex1

This video makes me wish I wasn't just a teenager with no job. I can hope for the future though.


----------



## ManAtWork

Why the topic named 2011?


----------



## AnakChan

Cos this thread & video is of the Oct '11 show. If you are keen on going to this year's spring (12th May '12), please go to the link I provided above.


----------



## MHPhunter

great video, Jude!
  you drive me really want to go to Fujiya Avic and Dynamic Audio now...


----------



## KB

Jude,
   
  Epic video! nice work!!
   
  ALO is attending the spring show next month and can't wait 
   
  Ken


----------



## GoldiLocks

Very nice work on the video. I wish I had been able to attend


----------



## StevenHoong

Hey Jude, will you be there in May? TBH I'll be surprised if you are, airfare is pricey nowadays


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





stevenhoong said:


> Hey Jude, will you be there in May? TBH I'll be surprised if you are, airfare is pricey nowadays


 

 Business trips are business trips!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Great video, I really enjoyed it. 
   
  Just a side note, but the pricing seems so cheap compared to U.S. prices on some items. 
   

   
  JVC HP-DX1000 - 36800 Yen = ~$454 dollars, the typical US cost is ~$1,100
   

   
  Stax SR-007 109800 Yen = $1,355, it typically costs ~$2,600 in the U.S.
   
  Even if they're used, it seems like a downright bargain


----------



## AnakChan

You're correct that those are used prices. Local used JP products do go at pretty good prices. However foreign (to Japan) branded products are quite expensive, even used.


----------



## dagothur

The same goes for imported American products.  In some places in Europe the LCD-3 is $2500, I do believe.  Are Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic cans cheaper in Germany, then?


----------



## firev1

Karin is a great listen  I love listening to stuff from Fix Records.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> Great video, I really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 OMG 007 for $1355.  I think I need to book a trip to Japan
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just wish they had one in black...


----------



## Donnyhifi

Great Video Jude! Brings back memories!
   
  The mids on the MH334 are truly wonderful, the bass also has nice impact, extended highs and a BIG soundstage!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Look forward to seeing you all at the festivities coming up on May.


----------



## kouga001

Neko-Mimi on the cover seems to be very cute


----------



## marcocheng310

looking forward to the *FitEar MH334 review from u*


----------



## dmcs414

Jude, I have to congratulate you on this stunningly great Head-Fi TV episode.  My favorite yet, but I'm admittedly _hugely_ biased as concerns this one, as Tokyo is without question my very favorite place in the world.  
   
  I have to say, watching this also made me rather proud to realize I actually managed to find a lot of the headphone stores you guys went to (Fujiya Avic, and places in Akiba; sadly not Gem/Timelord though, or those awesome parts shops) when I was in Japan in 09 and 10.  I only wish it had occurred to me to connect my two month-long trips in Japan with other Head-Fi'ers when I was there.
   
  It seems clear the Japan-based Head-Fi contingent is a super group of folks and I really want to center my next visit around one of these festivals.  Fall 2012, I'm looking at you old son.


----------



## mokobigbro

I have confirmed ticket to Japan. Arriving 11th morning.
  Would love to meet up with the Head-fiers if any of you are attending/going.
   
  I'll be planning to visit all the headphone stores featured here as well.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I have some work on the day of the festival, so doubtful whether I will get up the energy to drop by myself.


----------



## AnakChan

mokobigbro said:


> I have confirmed ticket to Japan. Arriving 11th morning.
> Would love to meet up with the Head-fiers if any of you are attending/going.
> 
> I'll be planning to visit all the headphone stores featured here as well.



You may want to post this in the other 2012 thread (provided in post #75 in previous page).

We're tracking on who's coming to the 2012 May Festival there.

Edit: Here's the link again
http://www.head-fi.org/t/601337/tokyo-fujiya-avic-spring-festival-may-12-2012


----------



## mokobigbro

Thanks Anakchan. Heading there now!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Saw the TakeT HP2(N) were Piezo Electric, had to look it up. Mind=imploded.


----------



## juha

Really nice presentation! Thanks!!


----------



## desirephone

I hope these episodes come more frequently.


----------



## rumath

Good reviews! Thanx alot!  I was listening trough my AKG K242 HD headphones, and the sound was a bit cotton'ish. What is the sound quality on the take?


----------



## DanishSound

Fantastic with a headphone festival


----------



## goldmbe

Thanks for the very nice reviews!


----------

